# Fallout Remover



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All

Well I've been using Autosmarts Fallout Remover recently and I've really missed seeing the fallout on wheels and body panels!

However with the AS stuff being such great value for money its hard to ignore. is there any other value items that shows the bleeding that isn't as exspensive as ironX or the likes?

I MISS THE BLEEDING :wall:

Cheers Ben


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well I've been using Autosmarts Fallout Remover recently and I've really missed seeing the fallout on wheels and body panels!
> 
> ...


Autobrite are selling purple rain @ £6 for 500ml instead of the usual price of £12. Need to get in fast as only while stocks last. :thumb:

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/sale-items/purple-rain-iron-decontamination-remover.html

Chris.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Epic, will pop down and see mark as I only live up the road!!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

wolfs decon £9 for a litre!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the Bilt Hamber Korrosol is about £12, not tried it so cannot comment on how it compares but am sure there is a review which very favourably compares it to IronX


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

avit88 said:


> wolfs decon £9 for a litre!


cans wolfs be diluted like 1:3?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Korrosol is £12 for a litre and £54 for 5 litres its good stuff but does the exact same as AS fallout. If im honest The bleeding means nothing to me anymore as AS is £20 for 5 litres. Basically your paying £30 to watch something change colour. Why?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

horned yo said:


> Korrosol is £12 for a litre and £54 for 5 litres its good stuff but does the exact same as AS fallout. If im honest The bleeding means nothing to me anymore as AS is £20 for 5 litres. Basically your paying £30 to watch something change colour. Why?


You can kind of see it on body panels with the run off patterns it leaves but on wheels just looks like it does nothing! It didnt seem to be as effective as the likes of purple rain for example


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Well if you are changing Korrosol is good value, it really does the same though. i have tried As Fallout against iron x and korrosol and there is no difference.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

horned yo said:


> Well if you are changing Korrosol is good value, it really does the same though. i have tried As Fallout against iron x and korrosol and there is no difference.


Yeah i totally agree with you on that! just seeing if there was another value product that would show the contamination! Doesn't look that way tbh!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Korrosol changes colour and a litre for £12 isnt that bad value.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

horned yo said:


> Korrosol changes colour and a litre for £12 isnt that bad value.


Cheers Buddy


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I tried Orchard Autocares Iron cleanse and found that there was definately alot less work for the clay to do after in comparison with AS fallout remover. It is more expensive but can be diluted 1:1 im told.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

anyone heard of auto rocket fallout remover?


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> anyone heard of auto rocket fallout remover?


As in the seller on ebay ?

hes an autosmart rep aint he ... bought stuff off him before

so i presume it will be exactly the same as what youve got:thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

avit88 said:


> wolfs decon £9 for a litre!


Second this ... cheapest product if you want it to bleed


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*My Korrosol Test and Iron-X comparison...*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283775​


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Wolfs decon. Can BH be diluted though? 

Wolf is ready to go and does bleed


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

John.C said:


> As in the seller on ebay ?
> 
> hes an autosmart rep aint he ... bought stuff off him before
> 
> so i presume it will be exactly the same as what youve got:thumb:


No he is not an Autosmart franchisee. You're far better buying direct from an Autosmart franchisee, where you know what you're getting.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

just found this on fleabay...thought you might be interested :thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOGLYM-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43a681be05


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Im getting some Kororsol just after xmas as my IX replacement Ben.

If you wanna try it next time your up, give me a shout


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

steve1975 said:


> just found this on fleabay...thought you might be interested :thumb:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOGLYM-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43a681be05


Can it be diluted that buddy?

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Im getting some Kororsol just after xmas as my IX replacement Ben.
> 
> If you wanna try it next time your up, give me a shout


Thanks Jonny, let me know how you get on!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Korrosol as with teh Wheel Cleaner can be diluted 50/50 with water.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Can it be diluted that buddy?
> 
> Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


iv diluted 50/50 before and was fine :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

steve1975 said:


> iv diluted 50/50 before and was fine :thumb:


thanks steve


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

IronX is my choice. 


I have watched a test between Wolfs & IronX. After using each on half of a car they then switched and used them on the opposite side to see if the did the job or not. The IronX more contamination from the Wolfs Side...


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

FYI: CarPro Iron-X is water based and can be diluted 1:1, 2:1, 3:1 etc

However, if you are wanted to use the product like this (a wheel cleaner for example) then I would suggest CarPro Soap Gel. It is perfect for this perfect and very economical. I will be doing an extensive write-up in the New Year on the versatility of this product. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> thanks steve


no probs mate :wave:


----------



## milkybar kid (Aug 11, 2012)

do people charge more for using fallout?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

milkybar kid said:


> do people charge more for using fallout?


when your having a detail? Its normally built into the cost of a detail


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

these bleeding style cleaners look great


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I wonder if it would bleed if i mixed 5l as fallout remover with 1l of iron x....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

kybert said:


> I wonder if it would bleed if i mixed 5l as fallout remover with 1l of iron x....


try it, get an old wheel and give it a wirl!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

does everyone dilute fallout removers?

i use iron-x neat on the whole car at a time, doing this i use up all the bottle in one session


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tazz said:


> does everyone dilute fallout removers?
> 
> i use iron-x neat on the whole car at a time, doing this i use up all the bottle in one session


Me too. Nearly used a full bottle and didn't realise it could be diluted


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

tinkler said:


> I Have tried Iron-x and found the product realy good, but im now trying a product called Devel's Blood (from Ebay). I find i get the same results as the Iron-x with the bleeding effect but at a cheaper price
> 
> http://www.readytovalet.com/DEVILS_..._PH_BALANCED_LIKE_IRON_X/p388157_7710340.aspx


Looks interesting, anyone tried this?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

b17blg said:


> looks interesting, anyone tried this?


+1???


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

looks like one of is going to have to take the plunge :lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> looks like one of is going to have to take the plunge :lol:


Well volunteered Ben


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Well volunteered Ben


troll


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

You could always just buy a litre of Iron-X. Use the AS, then after spray a mist of Iron-X for peace of mind the AS is working to your satisfaction.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

yes please !


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

I live in kingswinford so i am going to contact them to see if collection is possible. Will get 5ltrs if so.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

tinkler said:


> If any one might like to try this i could possibly do some type of sample ??
> 
> :speechles


I'd be up for this. How did you get on with it?


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

So....
Tonight i mixed AS Fallout remover (£20/5 litres) with BH korrosol (£50/5 litres).










First test was AS BH 1:1 sprayed on the rear brake disk.

It bleeds !! (not sure why it bleeds green and purple, can anyone explain this?)










For the next test, i mixed 250ml AS, 250ml BH and 500ml tap water, so 1:1:2 or 1:1 chemicals to water :thumb:

I rinsed off the last test with a bucket of water, then sprayed the whole wheel which was sprayed with ironx last weekend.

Here is the result:



















Photos were taken about half hour ago in the dark. Misses thinks ive lost the plot :wall:

I would really recommend wearing gloves when handling this stuff as my skin is very dry now after this test.

On a plus side, to make AS fallout remover bleed, simply mix 50:50 with another bleeding fallout remover, and water down if required too. Loads of saving.

Didnt have time to test at weaker ratios, such as 2AS : 1BH etc..


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Good test 
Question on your fall out remover ?
Did it feel like it had a solid inside ( like ice ) mine dose but its been in the walm all day


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes i thought there was something in there like ice or stones when i bought it. Gave it a shake but didnt get rid of it. Mine has been in the house for a week and it still has the rattle. Apperently its normal.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Soooooo glad I seen this post thanks 
You fish any of it out ?

I have said on another thread I an going to do a 50/50 test with 
Autowheels and fall out remover then swap sides. Not sure weather to go for a 1:3 mix or a 1:3 mix yet what's your thoughts ?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got IronX and I've not diluted it before, might do though as the car only needs a tickle to get rid of a very small amounts of spots.

No problems with using the purple bleeding products on white cars is there??


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

No apart from utter coolness


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers Nally,

I will give it a try and level up my coolness points lol


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

James_R said:


> Cheers Nally,
> 
> I will give it a try and level up my coolness points lol


Bleeding fallout remover ( not autosmart one ) looks hella cool when it bleeds but I use too much of it. If I had a white car I would lay the extra for it


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

White CR-Z

Begging for purple stripes by the sounds of it then....


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Does the Autoglym Fallout Remover bleed? I swear I read somewhere it doesn't.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

djmisio85 said:


> Does the Autoglym Fallout Remover bleed? I swear I read somewhere it doesn't.


Nope 
It's the only non bleeding one as far as I know but it's £12 for 5ltrs and it can be diluted 1:3 so it's really like 20 ltrs

Even bilthamber is like £50 for 5ltrs, and when you are looking after 4 cars and not getting paid for its it's a no brainier :detailer:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

So now you can mix the non-bleeding with bleeding and it will bleed :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to admit this is utter madness there is th epotential for yo to inhale the following potential by product form these mixing activities

Hydrogen sulphide, 
methymercaptan, 
ethylmercaptan, 
sulphur oxides, 
carbon oxides.

I reallc cant tress enough the potential dangers you are exposing youselves to also the fact you are not neutralising teh area after then you have now probably caused youself several hundred pounds of near future repairs is it really worth it???


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> I have to admit this is utter madness there is th epotential for yo to inhale the following potential by product form these mixing activities
> 
> Hydrogen sulphide,
> methymercaptan,
> ...


Hi Ronnie,

Your post caught my attention...are you saying that fallout removers in general require extra care in use for health and safety reasons, and because of potential damage to the car...how would you recommend safe use?

Strongly worded post that I think deserves some further exploration...

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Not at all Simon on the opposite infact. Fallout removers are a wide variety of chemicals and they are made is many different ways using a multitude of different chemicals. they vary from mild to quite toxic infact when used as an individual product, they are fine if used as per the instructions given. Some require the operator the operator to neutralise the surface after with bicarbonate of soda solution (usually when using Oxalic acid). But when you go mixing several different products together you will cause a chemical reaction to occur that can have some very serious and toxic consequences! I am assuming that most of teh brewing is done by people trying to make a cheap bleeding fallout remover as when comment such as I shook the bottle and it rattled makes me realise that teh OP does not know that Oxalic acis is very hard to dissolve and once in that state unless..... (and I think I will leave it there as someone will try it). 

What I am saying is some of these home brews are potentially lethal in certain doses and this is going to be the responsibility of the OP not teh manufacturer if teh individual chemicals. 

We were going to make a chap acidic bleeding wheel cleaner but did not as when mixed with certain other well know products it actually produced a small quantity of Cyanide. 

When developing our products we test them in conjunction with other manufacturers products to ensure that there is no imminant danger to teh user if they accidently or on purpose mix products together. We strongly do not recommend mixing any of our products with other products and we do not want to be made aware that someone has been injured or worse when trying to alter our products at home.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok point taken, If its dangerous which you say it is and i believe you, can a mod please remove this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Not at all Simon on the opposite infact. Fallout removers are a wide variety of chemicals and they are made is many different ways using a multitude of different chemicals. they vary from mild to quite toxic infact when used as an individual product, they are fine if used as per the instructions given. Some require the operator the operator to neutralise the surface after with bicarbonate of soda solution (usually when using Oxalic acid). But when you go mixing several different products together you will cause a chemical reaction to occur that can have some very serious and toxic consequences! I am assuming that most of teh brewing is done by people trying to make a cheap bleeding fallout remover as when comment such as I shook the bottle and it rattled makes me realise that teh OP does not know that Oxalic acis is very hard to dissolve and once in that state unless..... (and I think I will leave it there as someone will try it).
> 
> What I am saying is some of these home brews are potentially lethal in certain doses and this is going to be the responsibility of the OP not teh manufacturer if teh individual chemicals.
> 
> ...


Ah, I understand...for sure home brew is not something I would indulge in for this purpose...always hated Chemistry :lol: Good to know no imminent danger from fallout products in general :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

kybert said:


> ok point taken, If its dangerous which you say it is and i believe you, can a mod please remove this thread.
> 
> Thanks.


Not really what the thread was started as....and removal would mean people might not get the message...I would leave in place with Ronnie's health warning :doublesho


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The thread was started to try and find a value for money fallout remover that bleeds like Ironx.

Question why is there bleeding on the above picture when it was Ironx'd around a week ago??

Seems strange


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nally said:


> Nope
> It's the only non bleeding one as far as I know but it's £12 for 5ltrs and it can be diluted 1:3 so it's really like 20 ltrs
> 
> Even bilthamber is like £50 for 5ltrs, and when you are looking after 4 cars and not getting paid for its it's a no brainier :detailer:


He mentioned autoglym buddy!!

Does autoglym bleed?


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I ironx my wheels every week and every time they bleed. Is this not normal?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

kybert said:


> I ironx my wheels every week and every time they bleed. Is this not normal?


Could just be getting alot of iron build up!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

kybert said:


> I ironx my wheels every week and every time they bleed. Is this not normal?


Brake dust probably. I don't waste expensive products like Iron x on brake dust when cheap APC will do the same job if you stay on top of it.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Agreed, I only Iron Cleanse my car about 3 times a year and use our Wheel cleanse to clean them using it as a wheel cleaner is NOt what its meant for as they are not wheel cleaners they are Iron fallout removers. Some conpanies ass a degreaser to assist the cleaning process (we do this) but its not meant to be a weekly wash product. If you are using it to wash the wheels you are wasting product and will get a bleed from brake dust as there is ferrous materials within it.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

OK so if i clean them with a wheel cleaner, then give them a squirt with ironX they wont bleed ? (im getting confused)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no not unless you are using a fallout wheel cleaner just to confuse things. 

If you use it on brake dust you are just reacting it with surface dust that is a waste of product that can be removed using a product that is over half the price or the fallout remover. Ideally you want it to target the bonded fallout that ordinary cleaners cannot remove if it all bleeds out on loose brake dust then it wont get to work on teh bonded contamination meaning you have to use more. I will be totally honest I have had cars in that when I applied Iron Cleanse to after a thorough clean using a dedicated wheel cleaner they didnt bleed simply as there was no bonded contamination on them to react with. Others I have and tehy have reacted so much it nearly turns black the reaction is so strong. I had an Ibiza that had been treated about 3 months ago with a fallout remover and there was a very minimal amount of bleeding, but my car whos brakes have a high Iron content pad to improve friction and increase stopping power will bleed like mad after only a 1000 miles of normal driving.


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

What if anything, do you guys use to agitate the fallout remover of your choice? (Bodywork and wheels)


----------

